# تنظيف الغلايات



## حسام محمود فهمي (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ما هي فائدة الفوسفونيك اسيد في تنظيف الغلايات؟


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (19 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
غسيل الغلايات يحتاج الى حامض ضعيف لاذابة الترسبات داخل الغلاية حيث يمكن استخدام الفسفوريك اسيد او السلفاميك اسيد لهذا الغرض


----------



## حسام محمود فهمي (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## agro-sarl (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا لكم*​


----------



## سان سان (16 ديسمبر 2010)

الرجاء توضيح بالتفصيل للاهميه


----------



## yassir ahmed (16 نوفمبر 2011)

جزيت خير


----------

